# Blonde Kim Kardashian Look



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought id do a 'kim k' look today with the brown smokey eyes and neutral shimmery lip... heres the outcome!






























*WHAT I USED*

FACE
MAC Studio fix fluid NW15
MAC studio finish concealer NW15
Bare Escentuals mineral veil
Dior skin flash illuminating concealer [i think its called candlelight]

EYES
MAC bare canvas paint
H&M eyebrow pencil - blonde
All the colours from MAC smoking eyes quad
Lancome hypnose mascara
Bobbi Brown gel liner - granite ink [top lid]
Urban Decay 24/7 eye liner 0 bourbon [water line]

CHEEKS
MAC Sunbasque blush 

LIPS
MAC tendertone - tenderbaby [prep lips]
No7 lip liner - 20 Nude
Dior addict ultrashine lipstick - 352
MAC 3D glass - In 3D with some Helium pigment added to it


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2008)

ooo I love this look!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 30, 2008)

That's really pretty!  Looks great on you


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous look!  And your lashes look so long!  Fabulous FOTD--you so rock your Kim K look!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 30, 2008)

You look pretty.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive got a video tutorial coming up on youtube in about an hours time


----------



## entipy (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know Kim, but you look lovely!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 30, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous! You wear it better than the lady herself by far!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 30, 2008)

Great look! It's really pretty on you


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 30, 2008)

great job! very lovely


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oooo, very pretty!!!!


----------



## XShear (Jan 30, 2008)

so glam!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2008)

ive always loved k/k/'s makeup. you dd a great job


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 30, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 31, 2008)

*~*Beautiful job...Kim is my beauty icon, and I think you look amazing!!!!*~*


----------



## amietron (Jan 31, 2008)

You have the prettiest eye color. I love this look on you.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jan 31, 2008)

prettyy! and I LOVE your brows!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE ur lips!


----------



## mac-cakes (Jan 31, 2008)

Lookin' hot as always!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jan 31, 2008)

you've got gorgeous eyes!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_you've got gorgeous eyes!_

 
thankyou


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

You have amazing eyes, I love the colour. It's a great look on you.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 7, 2008)

Very sweet and sexy !!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 7, 2008)

stunning x


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 8, 2008)

this looks great on u! i especially love what u did with your lips


----------



## LadyMija (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 8, 2008)

Very interesting look, it's so pretty!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 8, 2008)

So pretty, you're eyes just pop. 

I haven't used that quad in a long time, I might have to break it out this weekend and try this. Did you get a tut up?


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 8, 2008)

Very pretty, your eyes look great


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_So pretty, you're eyes just pop. 

I haven't used that quad in a long time, I might have to break it out this weekend and try this. Did you get a tut up?_

 
i loveee the quad!
and nope not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not had much time but i wanna get some false lashes and more neutrals to do a better version of this


----------



## Emerald_Hunter (Mar 30, 2008)

stunning. Your eye pattern is so special, too


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## melliquor (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the look.  You look so pretty.  Lip colour is gorg.


----------



## vanillaa (Mar 31, 2008)

Totally amazing! Love the blending


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2008)

_glam8babe > Kim K.

It looks prettier on you.
_


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## lil_mamma_001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cute and simple!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 31, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## aprillee (Mar 31, 2008)

gorgeous look.


----------

